# San Diego homies! i kno u wanna be in my group...pretty plz



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey guys anybody live in San diego area who'd like to start a group with me? I go to Douglas Youth Center in Mira Mesa and it'd probably be chill with them if we started a group there or if not we could meet at a park or sometin. cmon guyz it would be sooo much fun!


----------

